# Farm pro 2430



## Joe8906 (Sep 4, 2016)

I have a farm pro 2430 and the hydraulics quit working any ideas


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Joe, welcome to the tractor forum.

If all hydraulic functions have quit working, most likely it is your hydraulic pump. To check a hydraulic pump, install a 3000 psi pressure gauge somewhere in the pump output line. Pressure should be a minimum 2000 psi. 

Another possibility is a pressure relief valve stuck wide open, which results in very low pressure.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Many of the Chinese Jimna tractors, which is what you have, are equipped with hydraulic valve that shuts off the circuit. 

Also, check the filters. Chinese tractors are built with little to no quality control and plug hydraulic filters with casting flashing and material from the manufacturing process.


----------



## Joe8906 (Sep 4, 2016)

Thank you I am currently waiting on the new hydraulic filter took it apart last night and it was dirty also is there any other filters in the hydraulics system that I'm not aware of I found the cartridge filter in the hydraulic housing


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Most have a screen on the intake, your service manual should show how to service.


----------

